#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Vacancies for BARC (Mumbai) certified personnel......i

## mnthiraviam

Dear Friends..



Greetings from Accumax Inspection Services

We are based in Tamil Nadu (South India) and are currenly looking for Bhabha Atomic Research Center (BARC) certified.. 

1. Certified Radiographers (RT-1)
2. Site in Charges (RT-2)

If anybody available, please feel free to contact +919442066588 or email us at <<recruit@aisndt.co.in>>

Regards
Accumax Inspection ServicesSee More: Vacancies for BARC (Mumbai) certified personnel......i

----------

